# 32 hoodie question



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Does any body have any experience with how warm and how water resistant these are? ThirtyTwo Combo Pullover, Grey Heather « Apparel « ThirtyTwo, Rider Driven Snowboarding


----------



## PoOHawk (Feb 8, 2014)

Wearing one as I type. Very warm, and quite water resistant when it is new. They say that'll stop after 20 washes or so. Wash them inside out and hang to dry to maximize the STI Repel's longevity.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Cool thanks!


----------

